# Packard Bell EasyNote. Vista NO WIFI!



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi.

I've been having this problem for about a year now, all of a sudden the WiFi on my Packardbell Easynote just STOPPED working!!?? i had to get a very unreliable wifi adapter, and now i just want it sorting once and for all! please can someone help. its a button that i press, and i press it, the light comes up, but it still doesnt work! (sometimes the light doesnt even come on at all!)  please please can someone help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*Edited you title*please refrain, this is a family website

Please post the results from here

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for the quick reply. Apologies for the title! 
I have tried the wi-fi inspector and downloading the net framework and it came up as an error both times. I have two devices in the device manager. Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter, and SiS191 Ethernet Controller (which i currently am using)


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

also the light for my wifi is on, and the device is there - but no wifi conneciton is picked up on the networks. it is fine because it works on my friends computer and i am right next to the router.


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

sorry just got wifi inspector working, doesnt seem to be picking anything up. here is the screenshot.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> it is fine because it works on my friends computer and i am right next to the router.


can you explain further

Anything else work on wireless at all?

make and model of the router ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you also post all the status of the following services

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.

----------------------


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

my blackberry also picks up the WiFi. the make is Sagem, it doesnt have a model. its from Sky. it hasnt picked anything up in previous places so it wont be a problem with the router, its definately my laptop.
i really dont understand it! I just want it to work  ive tried installing a new driver too and nothing.


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

etaf said:


> would you also post all the status of the following services
> 
> Check your Services are Started on all PCs:
> 
> ...


All of them are running. Started and automatic. (apart from Wireless Zero Configuration is not there as I have Vista)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

So in summary
You wireless router works and you can pick up the signal on blackberry
The wireless device is reported as working in device manager
you have updated the latest driver 
The laptop wireless will not work anywhere
all the services are running 
Works when connected by cable

would you post an ipconfig /all

also do a stack repair


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *
> 
> Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


Post back any errors


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres the IPconfig/all.

Just doing a reboot following the stack now.


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

done a reboot - it is picking up the connection but not allowing me to connect.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so no errors on the stack repair now
post another ipconfig /all


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

another ipconfig.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well thats a marked improvement 
would you now do the ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.0.1*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

Below are the ping tests, however the wifi is no longer picking up the connection on the 'connect to network' screen.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\James>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\James>

C:\Users\James>Ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\James>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\James>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> however the wifi is no longer picking up the connection on the 'connect to network' screen.


will xirrus see the wireless networks at all
post an image back again


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

it is picking it up again, however still not connecting. saying "Windows cannot connect" it will probably disappear soon.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

take the security off the wireless router - see if now connects


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

sorry, i don't know how to do that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model of the router ?
do you have anything connected to the router via cable


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

its a sagem, i dont see a model its from sky. no cables except to the telephone socket.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you leave the xirrus on - is the signal solid (graph) 
what country are you in
while I see if i can find the make and model of sky sagem try this - delete the wireless profiles and see if you can reconnect to wireless signal

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

the signal is solid. im in england


----------



## jameskelly14 (Jul 24, 2010)

this is the model [email protected]


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did the deleting the wireless profiles allow you to connect again - you will need to re-enter the wireless security code


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

EDIT
I found the SKY link to changing wireless settings
http://www.sky.com/helpcentre/broad...ity/change-your-sky-wireless-router-settings/

I found this link on how to change the channel - but it shows how to loginto the router - YOU Do need to connect a PC to the router by cable though - dont do this from wireless http://www.skyuser.co.uk/tutorials/sagem_fast_2504_how_to_change_the_wireless_channel.html 
have a look at the instructions and where they show how to change the channel - you should see behind an option to disable the wireless security 
Interesting that changing channels helped others - you are on channel 9 
if you want to change channels use 1 or 6 or 11

Not much more available here
http://support.sagemcom.com/site/modele_fax.php?page=faq&[email protected]&pays=uk


----------

